# Cheek is swollen?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

What comes to mind is his teeth...is he eating normally? If you lift his lips, can you see any swelling, bubbling along the gum line (like an abscess), or smell anything stinky? If not and it's just actually his cheek, I would give him some antihistimine and see if that helps. Although come to think of it, when Maddy had an allergic reaction, both her cheeks swelled up and also her lips. But maybe he got bitten on one side and is having a reaction to that, the antihistimine may help. But if not, I would take him to the vet. As someone who once took their dog to the vet because as it turned out, she had chapped lips, I know how you feel! But better safe than sorry


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I looked in his mouth, it seems fine except the cheek is swollen. He ate some food in front of me so it's apparently not hurting his teeth... I gave him 25mg of benedryl... Googled the amount so it should be safe... How long do I wait to see if it worked?
He's about 25 pounds


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My vet has me give Oreo Benadryl 2 hours before any shots to prevent another reaction so my guess would be that it should work within an hour or so?


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Bee sting?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Definitely not a bee sting... Bees still aren't out here yet. Plus one of his favourite past times is biting any bee and killing it if it comes near me lol. Hopefully it's a spider bite or something... He's never had a reaction to anything before though...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Does sound like a spider bite. Has the antihistamine worked yet?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Antihistimines are made to work quickly, did you notice any difference? If not, it might be an infection of some sort. Is that area hot or tender, like an infection might be? Did you notice a smell at all near the swelling? If you get a flashlight and look really closely, can you see a pinprick of blood or something that might be an insect bite? Might give you some clues. Hope he's feeling better!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, yeah the benedryl did nothing  I don't think it's getting larger though. Hoping I can at least wait until tomorrow before I visit the vets... They're closed today and it's already going to cost probably $75just to look at it  He's still eating fine and playing and everything. Still lets me touch it...
Our cat this morning had bite marks on his face. Looks like he got in a fight with another cat, I'm wondering if somehow Piko and him got into a fight... Piko's NEVER had issues with the cats before, and still doesn't seem to care about them so I think it's just a coincidence... But it was weird to wake up to two animals with their left side of their face injured...
I was wondering if maybe the cats claw got into his cheek or something?
Oh, and the cat's bite marks don't look anything like a dogs teeth


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

Check his teeth.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

His teeth look fine from what I can see


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I would think maybe some sort of bite. I had my mpoo get bitten by a copperhead and she swelled up like a balloon. She had turkey neck from it for the rest of her life. It bit her on her nose. The worst thing was where it was, I was concerned that it would close off her airways and throat. I have never seen a small dogs face and neck so swollen. 

I hope that the vet can figure it out and Piko gets better soon.

I also hope your cat is okay too.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmmm, do you supoose both of them were bitten by something? Another cat? A cat bite is really dangerous. Their mouths are loaded with nasty bacteria and can cause serious infections. If that's Piko's problem, he'll probably need an antibiotic.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So last night I thought it seemed a bit bigger, but figured I'll call the vets today. When I woke up now I see his swelling is so much worse. his eye only opens half way and the left side of his snout/muzzle is swollen too  Also discovered he developed an ear infection in his right ear...
I DO see a bit of a lump on his lip, possibly from a claw or cat bite? But that's not where the swelling started so I'm confused.
I figured it out though, IF it was a cat, I'm pretty sure Piko was protecting ours, and the neighbour cat would've been the one who got him. That's the only way I can see it happening.
Anyway I phoned the vets this morning and their only time available was at 2:20, so we have 3 hours to wait 
Tried uploading pics but it keeps failing


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Yikes. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Vet thinks it's a tooth abscess. She gave some antibiotics, said it was 3x the regular strength so hopefully we can get it under control before it gets worse.... But he should be okay


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope the swelling goes down soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Good to hear!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Vet thinks it's a tooth abscess. She gave some antibiotics, said it was 3x the regular strength so hopefully we can get it under control before it gets worse.... But he should be okay


That's what I suspected. I was once pet-sitting a friend's 8 year old Beagle, Ringo. He awoke one morning with a marble-size swelling under one eye, which seemed to grow right before my eyes! I dashed over to the vet's where Ringo was diagnosed with an abscessed tooth. That sweet dog had been with us for 48 hours, showing no signs of discomfort whatsoever, even after he awoke with a swollen face! This is a good indication of just how stoic dogs can be, it's amazing how they can hide or not show pain. Imagine going _days_ with a abscessed tooth?!_ OUCH!_ Hope your pooch is more comfortable soon.:clover:


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, hope it gets better soon too!
I was totally thrown off by him still eating without troubles


----------

